# Pioneer Deh-p8500mp no sale audio por sus respectivas salidas



## djpusse (Jun 1, 2009)

hola gente bueno les cuento que tengo un problemita con este aparato 
resulta que el dueño me lo trajo porque dijo que no lo podia apagar hasta que lo desconecto y segun el despues de conectarlo uevamente dijo que no queria encender.

bueno a todo esto lo coloque en el banco le di alimentacion a este bichito y encendio lo mas bien
bue el dueño no sabia porque no habia encendido en su auto...
ahi no mas desconecte la alimentacion y volvi a ponerlo en el auto encendio lo mas bien pero nuevo problema no sale audio y tampoco salen los 12volts del Remoto.
si sale audio por los rca y por las patas Nº 11, 12, 15, 16 del pal007

la alimentacion del integrado esta bien 

cambie el pal007 por un TDA7384 y con este hace un ruido en la salida cuando lo enciendo pero nada de señal
y tampoco salen los 12volts del remoto

estoy pensando que puede ser por el mute o el standby lo cual no se con que voltaje trabaja y si se apaga dandole dicho voltaje o al reves

que puede ser ¿?

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

el mute y el stnd by, funcionan con el voltaje de fuente, es un pulsador derecho a vcc. 

a de estar cortocircuitada alguna salida... 

el audio no es lo mio, disculpa que no te pueda dar mayor ayuda..


----------



## djpusse (Jun 1, 2009)

si pero no creo que valla derecho al integrado me parece mucho 12volt para el muto o el stand by

Gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

cual es el integrado?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 1, 2009)

es el pal007 el original

y despuesesta el reemplazo el TDA7384

que fue con el que me hace el ruido

Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jun 1, 2009)

hola agradeceria a cualquiera que me pueda brindar una ayuda


Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola DJPusse

El integrado que tenés tiene un rango de 3,5V a +V en los pines de Mute y StdBy.
O sea, con cualquier voltaje entre 3,5V y la alimentación el bichito se enciende (sale de StdBy) y reproduce sonido (sale del Mute).

¿Tenés un voltaje así en las patas correspondientes?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola cacho tengo 8.2v en el mute y 5.0v en el stand by

y segun lo que entendi en el datasheet es que no le hace nada si tiene mas del voltaje que dice 
y como vos dijiste con un minimo de 3.5v se activa 
o sea que esta bien 

la pata 1 que seria tab que funcion cumple esta misma¿?

y si no me equivoco la salida del remoto no tiene nada que ver con el integrado de salida no ¿?


Gracias cacho siempre estas ahi para dar un aporte
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> Hola cacho tengo 8.2v en el mute y 5.0v en el stand by


Entonces no es eso... Habría esperado que lo usaran con +V (es más simple), y los dos con el mismo voltaje. Pero con los que hay ya camina.



			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> la pata 1 que seria tab que funcion cumple esta misma¿?


Tab es la lengüeta metálica que tienen atrás los integrados. En este caso está conectada al pin1 y se conecta a la masa del circuito (usualmente).



			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> y si no me equivoco la salida del remoto no tiene nada que ver con el integrado de salida no ¿?


Depende del circuito... No debería, pero quizá *y sólo quizá* esté conectada con el Mute o el StdBy y limitada en corriente, para que si entra en corto lo que se le conecte a esa salida el integrado se apague.
¿Qué voltaje tenés en la salida del remoto? ¿Coincide con alguno de los que mediste?

Chequeá que haya alimentación en los dos pines donde debería haberla (6 y 20 si no me equivoco), y que todas las tierras estén conectadas también (son varias: una por canal más la de alimentación más el pin1 más...). Si eso está bien y tenés alguna manera de inyectar señal, probá de mandarla por cada una de las cuatro entradas y fijate si aparece en las salidas (ojo que cada uno de los cuatro canales está en puente, o sea que ninguna de las salidas va a masa).

Si todo eso anda bien, descartá al integrado como fuente de problemas (¿por qué lo cambiaste?) y habrá que seguir buscando.


Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 2, 2009)

hola cacho en la salida del remoto tengo solo 2.1v 

hoy no creo que tenga tiempo pero mañana voy a hacer esa prueba

lo cambie porque era lo mas probable y antes de ponerlo tome precauciones para que no se queme el nuevo 
y la otra era porq tenia uno ahi no es que lo compre 

mañana mido todo y si las mediciones estan bien le inyecto señal a ver que pasa
cuando tenga noticias posteo

Gracias cacho
saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 3, 2009)

hola cacho he hecho unas mediciones y encontre esto

la pata 13 del integrado no tiene masa yo con una pinza le he hecho puente a masa y tuve señal pero con ruido de fuente el comun ruido mmmmmmmmmmmmm...

luego de esto levnte la pata y nuevamente le hice puente y sale señal limpia sin nada de ruido 

ahora mi preg en el datasheet dice que esa pata va a pre-gnd que significa esto¿?


y sigo teniendo 2.0volt en la salida del remoto


espero que me puedas ayudar

Gracias Cacho


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola muchachos!. aca  siguiendo el tema pero sin poder escribir por falta de tiempo. Aca te paso algunos diagramas de conexcion de pioner deh_p8xx. 

La salida de mute la maneja el Pal007, a traves de un diodo. Seguramente de 100 ma para limitarla en corriente y me ha pasado varias veces que la queman conectando muchas potencias a ella. Revisa que la pata 25 tire los 12 vcc y si no llegan es el diodo.

Si tienes señal en la entrada y no en la salida puedes revisar los TR de MUTE (creo que tiene como 5 posibilidades de entrar en este modo). Pero lo mas probablo por tu ultimo post es que se corto la masa. masa señal va chasis.

Espero te sirva y a todos los que lo necesiten. 

saludos y suerte.

juan jose

Perdon si me meti mal.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> ...Pero lo mas probablo por tu ultimo post es que se corto la masa. masa señal va chasis....


JJ lo ha dicho. Lo más probable es que el problema esté en una (o varias) masas cortadas. El pin13 es la tierra de la señal, que va a... masa.



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Perdon si me meti mal.


Pero por favor, no hay ni que pedirlo. Y no te metiste mal, para nada. Sos bienvenido (a menos que DJPusse piense lo contrrio, pero no creo).


Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 3, 2009)

no por favor mira si me va a molestar es mas yo ya lo he hecho en varios problemas de nuestros colegas


bueno bien tengo que seguir la pista del pin 13 que de seguro me voy a encontrar con el problema 

el segundo problema es el del remoto que el integrado no me entrega los 12volt 
se le puede hacer algun tipo de ingerto o algo asi¿?
el diodo que dice juan jose esta bien 

si no mal entendi el integrado es el que entrega los 12 volt, tambien puede ser que el mismo este dañado

haaaa por cierto el integrado original se ve que cuando lo saque algo le paso o lo exedi de temp porque calienta muy mucho ahora puse el otro que tengo que es usado no nuevo

como dice cacho "si lo quemas aprendes, si no lo quemas no aprendes" bueno espero que ese consejo sea relativo con el precio ya que no son nada baratos jeje

espero poder sacarlo antes del finde porque me comprometi jeje
Gracias chicos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 4, 2009)

hola gente 
bueno les comento que el audio esta solucionado anda perfecto

me quedaria los 12volt del remoto que bien lo podria sacar de la fuente del stereo haciendolo pasar por un diodo para que tenga una proteccion por si algun motivo el cable del remoto toca a masa

se puede hacer esto¿? que diodo le devo poner¿?

Gacias chicos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 4, 2009)

hola gente bueno les comento que fue lo que hice con el tema del remoto 

saque 12 volt de la fuente del stereo (por supuesto que 12v encendido y 0v apagado) le puse un D880 para que se banque todo el consumo cosa que la fuente del mismo no haga fuerza

le puse los 12v de senal que saque de la fuente en la base
los 12 volt directo de la alimentacion al colector 
y del emisor lo lleve al diodo orginal que dijo juan jose y de ahi a la salida de remoto 


creeria que va a andar bien

Gracias gente nuevamente me han ayudado en otro problema 
Gracias infinitamente


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 4, 2009)

No puedo encontrar que la pata 25 del tda sea tambien salida de tensión. 
Como soluionaste? masa cortada?
Respecto del remoto, si no esta fallado el d301 prueba retirar el d982 ya que te puesda estar tirando la tension a gnd si esta roto. La reforma pareceria que tiene que funcionar, lo que posteaste Lo probaste?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

La pata 25 es un HSD (High Side Driver) y no llega a los 12V según el datasheet.
La solución que planteás del transistor debería funcionar bien nomás. Probala y comentá cómo te fue.


Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 4, 2009)

hola gente
bueno lo del audio si era una masa cortada en realidad una soldadura fria el la ficha de sub woofer como la placa es doble faz la soldadura fria estaba debajo de la ficha lo que seria el lado de arriva de la placa me di cuenta porque la estaba probando y la ficha rca del sb woofer estaba tocando a masa hay veces que tocaba y andaba ahi fue cuando me di cuenta

hoy la estuve probando toda la tarde en el banco de prueva y en el remoto le conecte una lamp de 10w 12v y anda bien

una potencia no consume eso del remoto consume mucho menos no se cuanto pero solo se usa para activar un swich electronico que tiene dentro de la potencia deberia andar hasta ahora no tuve problemas mañana viene el dueño y lo conecto y pruebo 

mañana poste como me fue asi queda registrado para los demas colegas

nuevamente Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## djpusse (Jun 7, 2009)

hola gente bueno les comento que la compactera anda muy bien el dueño se fue muy contento 

bueno lo que hice fue:
cambiar el pal007 por un TDA7384 al ped... no mas porque lo queme por calentarlo mucho al sacarlo
descubri donde estaba la falta de masa de la pata 13

y por ultimo el ingertito para la salida de remoto que fue poniendo un D880 en la parte de la fuente busque donde podia sacar 12 volt encendido para la señal y lo lleve a la base del D880 
luego traje 12 volt directo de la alimentacion al colector del D880 y por ultimo del emisor del D880 pasando por un diodo(el original que trae como proteccion) directo a la salida del remoto

mmmmm me parece que hay muchos D880 no¿? jeje

Gracias gente nuevamente por me ayudarme con otro problema Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2009)

De nada y me alegro de haberte sido útil.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

cacho donde encuentro la configuracion de mi registro en el foro ¿?

ya que no me envian e-mail a mi casilla cuando se produce un nuevo tema

solo me envian cuando se produce una respuesta donde yo postie

tal vez me registre mal o algo asi que no me acuerdo
quiero ayudar y la ayuda que estuy dando es porque me pongo a navegar por el foro y encuentro algunos problemas nada mas 

gracias 
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2009)

Es que no hay ninguna configuración posible para eso.
Sólo se te avisa cuando hay nuevos posts en temas en los que hayas posteado o a los que estés suscripto.

Podés suscribirte a temas haciendo click en  "Suscribirse a este tema", al lado del botón "Responder" que hay justo arriba a la izquierda de los mensajes. Si ya estás suscripto, ese mismo link se trandforma en Desuscribirme... y ahí te dejan de llegar mensajes.

Hay también, en la página principal a la derecha arriba, tres links para ver todos los mensajes que se postearon desde tu última visita, los mensajes en los que posteaste algo y todos los mensajes sin respuesta. Ahí podés revisar también.

A navegar nomás...

Saludos


----------

